# How long do you think I have to wait?



## MSquaredFarm (Sep 28, 2011)

Millie is a first freshener Dwarf Nigerian. She will be 2 years old in March. I first noticed her udder on 12/24/11.

October 2011 (first bred?)









January 25th, 2012









February 3rd, 2012









side view









Any guesses as to how much longer I'll need to wait for babies? Tomorrow is 6 weeks since I first felt her udder forming.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She's progressing nicely by the look of her. Do you have the date in Oct? You will surely be waiting till sometime in March. Sometimes I wonder how they hold on that last month...they always look like they would POP if you stuck them. lol


----------



## MSquaredFarm (Sep 28, 2011)

She's had an udder for 6 weeks, I hope I don't have to wait until March. How soon do they bag up like this before kidding?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she started filling in Dec...she can drop anytime in Feb to March...she still needs to fill more in the udder..when she gets super tight.. she is getting really close.... She does look as if ...she is dropping in the tail head....she is coming along nicely.... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

FF can build an udder up to 8 weeks prior to delivery....if she was first bred in October, beginning of October would put her due closer to the 3rd week of this month, mid Oct would have her due the 1st week of March.


----------



## megan (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't have a lot of experience with goats, but from what I've seen udders aren't a very good way to judge when babies are coming. I had a baby born last week and mom didn't form an udder until the day before.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd say around a month, but things can change very quickly. I've had doe's udders fill just a couple days before kidding. I'd just keep checking on her ligs now and then and watch for any changes in mood or behavior. :thumb:


----------



## MSquaredFarm (Sep 28, 2011)

But do they fill up 2 to 3 months before they kid?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> But do they fill up 2 to 3 months before they kid?


Usually about a month ...month and a half....before they kid.. :wink:



> I don't have a lot of experience with goats, but from what I've seen udders aren't a very good way to judge when babies are coming. I had a baby born last week and mom didn't form an udder until the day before.


 The way you described it.... her udder did... indicate that she was getting closer to kidding..because it filled... a day before she kidded... the udder does help...if you know what to look for... :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I say she is pretty close. I was looking at her tail. It is down and to the side. Have you checked her Ligament? I say pretty close like within the week. Just my guess :2cents:


----------



## MSquaredFarm (Sep 28, 2011)

Millie kidded on February 6th with a buckling. I am having problems with Millie letting down her milk. She will get on the milk stand, kick a bit as I try to milk her, but all I get is 1/2 cup. I started locking her baby up at night when he was 10 days old and I figured by now it would be a bit better. Any suggestions guys. 

I let her in, she jumps on the stand, I lock her head in and feed her. She munches down and I wash her udder and feet as she is kicking at my hand. I get one teat started and try to keep her foot off my jar that I'm holding in the other hand. Eventually I give up and put the hand milker on her, she settles down to eating but all I get is a drizzle. Is this normal? 

Skye my other doe just gave birth on the 12th to a buckling is giving me a pint in the morning. Yes, I have to fight a bit with her too, but eventually she settles down and it just pours out. Skye is kicky, but once I put the milker on her she settles down. I want to hand milk them. Millie just closes up her legs.


----------



## MSquaredFarm (Sep 28, 2011)

I forgot pictures, what good is a post without pictures!!!! lol

Skye and her baby boy, Junior. I call him Junior because he acts just like his mom. 









Millie and her boy Jose Cuervo.









Jenny my boer/nubian mix kidded yesterday with a doeling out of my Nigerian Dwarf buck.


----------

